# Mice



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello. I am thinking about feeding my p's pinky mice. I used to raise mice and rats, so I have all the stuff, and we live on a farm, so I could feed the breeders grain our goats, cow, and horses don't eat. I thought it would be extremely cheap, as i would only be out two dollars for both breeders. I have the cage,water bottle, food and everything, so the only thing I am worried about is sickness and nutrition.
Thanks,
Ricky


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

despite what you may have seen on youtube, mice are not a healthy food option for natts. in the wild, their diet consists almost entirely of fish, so their digestive systems aren't set up to handle mammalian meat.

in case you have any other questions related to a proper diet, stick to fish fillets or whole fish (tilapia, cod, pollock, catfish, smelt), raw shrimp and scallops, and high quality pellets (hikari bio gold or new life spectrum).


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Well, some people frown upon on it for different reasons. One reason is because of the nutritional quality of pinkies as stated above and how piranha's natural diet consists mostly of fish (makes sense since they live in water) But occasionally they will eat whatever they might happen to come across.

Others frown on it because they say it isn't necessary, inhumane..ect..

In my honest opinion I don't really care what people feed their fish. They can do what they want, it doesn't affect me any. 
I'd say if its something you'd like to try because it's economical for you and you have the means of doing it, then go for it.

But I know if it were me, I wouldn't be feeding pinkies on a regular basis just because I like to stick to smelt mostly. But if it's something you want to do regularly then no one's going to stop you :laugh:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> despite what you may have seen on youtube, mice are not a healthy food option for natts. in the wild, their diet consists almost entirely of fish, so their digestive systems aren't set up to handle mammalian meat.
> 
> *in case you have any other questions related to a proper diet, stick to fish fillets or whole fish (tilapia, cod, pollock, catfish, smelt), raw shrimp and scallops, and high quality pellets (hikari bio gold or new life spectrum).*










sticking with a fish based diet for fish is really the best.

i dont see why people are so adement on trying to find non natural food for their p's to eat. throwing in a pinky every once in a while wont do too much harm. but i strongly suggest not using mice as a staple diet


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

If I were going to feed anything live to my fish it would be fish.

you wont catch me feeding any frogs, mice, hamsters, cats or small dogs that need to wear a coat when the temperature drops below 70 degrees.:rock:

Not my style.

But do what you want... try one those farm animals Ive never seen that done before.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Ur water params will be way outta wack for a while with all that blood in there.. I wouldnt do it.. If you want to feed mice to something go buy a snake..

Oh Im going to hate to see this thread in a week....


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

yea stay away from the mice dude


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

well if we want to call a spade a spade.....when do piranhas get seafood in the wild?
i keep seeing mention of a diet of tilapia shrimp etc. when do those fish swim or 
get into the waters of the amazon?

but we know our fish will eat it and its good for them......









the question of pinky mice, most members here will tell you the same thing
inhumain practice even if they are raised for such a purpose. our fish can
digest such food but its not the best for them.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

assclown said:


> well if we want to call a spade a spade.....when do piranhas get seafood in the wild?
> i* keep seeing mention of a diet of tilapia shrimp etc. when do those fish swim or
> get into the waters of the amazon*?
> 
> ...


tilapia is the common name for a large number of cichlid species... i'm sure that their relatives make up a portion of the piranha diet in the wild, the same can be said for freshwater shrimp. shrimp, tilapia, catfish, etc. that we have access to and feed our fish may not be the same exact species that make up the bulk of their diet in the wild, but they are very similar.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just find it amazing that someone would actually want to toss in a non-aquatic animal and watch them be dismantled by fish. I am not commenting on the original post....he may have very different reasons for this....but I couldnt do it. I would feel horrible. IMO&#8230;appropriately size feeder fish are different because there is little to no suffering. Putting a non-aquatic animal in a tank of water is cruel&#8230;and they you have them swimming around trying not to drowned&#8230;.only to be picked apart from below by fish with razor sharp teeth.

Maybe I have just been in this hobby too long...but that doesnt sound like an enjoyable evening to me.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^ X2!...I'm happy to say in all of my years of Piranha keeping that is the one thing that I have never done and never will...basically for the same exact reasons...the occassional beef heart is OK as a treat but it shouldn't be a staple.


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, I was just trying to get some information on nutrition. I was not trying to get some sick enjoyment out of watching a couple piranhas kill a mouse, I was just trying to get ways of how to save money, and still have healthy piranhas. I don't want this to turn into a big battle of what is right and wrong, so moderators, please lock as I don't want to start something. 
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Closed at request of OP


----------

